# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  .270 projectiles....?

## Pop Shot

Abot to begin developing a load for my old mans .270 and was wodnering what projectiles people had lying about?

Happy to sort a deal out.

*Pop Shot*

----------


## Rich007

Hey Jono, You still around my way? If got a few different types you can try.

----------


## Pop Shot

PM sent mate.

----------


## ANTSMAN

i just posted some 270 stuff in for sale mate

----------


## Uplandstalker

I have a few 140 Accubounds if you want to try some?

----------


## puku

I have some 130, 140 ABs. 130, 140 sst's. 150 vld bergers.
Do any of those interest you?
I think the 130 Accubonds are unopened

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Have a few Bergers 140s and some 130 sp if wanted a handful to try.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk

----------


## paddygonebush

I have a packet of 135 SMK that i want to get rid of. Offers? Swaps?

----------

